# OSPE and Viva for UHS 1st Prof [Part 1]



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!
Can you please tell me the pattern of these exams?
Also the "_Mark distribution_" of the exams like out of 200 marks, 20 marks for viva etc? 
How many marks are for_ internal exam _and for _external?

_If I would know the paper pattern and what type of questions are asked in exams, then I would be able to pay right amount of attention to the important topics and so would save myself a lot of "time wasting" from reading unwanted material.

What I mean is that I asked one senior about it and she told me that because the class strength is so much and not all students get a chance to do "dissection" themselves, so this is nothing to worry about. In our exam, we'll only be asked to "_identify_" the veins or arteries, not to detach (say) a limb from a body. 

I would be really grateful for any type of help with this!
Waslam! :cat:


----------



## hades

for marks distribution wrt important topic please see this thread:
http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/4987-need-help-1st-professional-part-1-a.html

for paper pattern i recommend you to see past papers. they are available with book banks also links you can find on following threads:
http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/4987-need-help-1st-professional-part-1-a.html
http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/5175-past-papers-university-health-sciences.html

mark distribution: internals 10% 90% final prof exams 

ospe/viva pattern:
anatomy http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/examination_data/mbbs/fospembbspartiana.pdf
physiology / biochemistry (ospe/practical = 45 marks)
ospe : 2 observed station: 5 marks each ( you are to perform a practical in front of examiner within the time limit)
10 non observed in which you are short objective type question related to practical like identification of apparatus or a part of apparatus, compositon of stain or reagent.
then there is separate practical and viva exam. in practical there are mark division of copy, performance, written procedure, and viva.
a separate viva exam is conducted of 45 marks and includes all the course as for theory paper 


i didnt get the meaning of "unwanted material". wel above mention information is only to guide you. i wil never recommend you to leave any topic on choice for during viva exam sometimes examiner might question from topic that seem real trivial to you.
anyways best of luck.


----------



## Zaini33

thanks ALOT hadees for this generous help! i really appreciate it! ^_^

Jazakumullahu Khairan!


----------

